# Aplicaciones para el Multivibrador



## Pelelalo (Nov 27, 2010)

Buenos días,

os quiero pedir colaboración para proponerme posibles aplicaciones del Multivibrador que he compuesto. Lo único que he hecho hasta el momento es conectar 2 LEDs a los colectores de los 2 transistores y lucen de forma intermitente.

Quería algo más atractivo para que los alumnos pudieran ver su utilidad.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

Manda los pulsos a un contador con Flip Flop´s que enciendan mas LED´s en forma binaria y/o un display numérico.


----------



## Pelelalo (Nov 27, 2010)

Flip Flops no tenemos en el taller de Tecnologías.
Pudiera implementarlo directamente con unos integrados AND y unos inversores, pero NO han empezado con Electrónica Digital y no tienen ni idea. 

Estaba pensando en algo más cotidiano pero de verás que no se me ocurre NA:

Gracias fogonazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2010)

radioFM dijo:


> Flip Flops no tenemos en el taller de Tecnologías.


Lo puedes armar con transistores





> Pudiera implementarlo directamente con unos integrados AND y unos inversores,


También lo puedes armar con compuertas *NAND* o *NOR*


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Ene 6, 2011)

Hola, no se si te interese aún el tema, pero yo se otra aplicación interesante.

Se trata de usarlo como *"inyector de señales"*, que consiste en hacer que acople una señal de 1Khz mas o menos, a etapas de sonido o video de un tv.






 A este otro modelo (modificación del que tu muestras) se le incorporó un potenciómetro doble de eje común (o tandem)  el cual en conjunto con C1 y C2 puede proporcionar una frecuencia de salida variable en el rango que estimes.

 El acoplo de salida puede un condensador de 10nf/600v o una etapa transistorizada tipo seguidor emisivo.

 Recordar que la onda cuadrada tiene muchos armónicos 

 Puede funcionar bien desde los 3v en adelante y lo puedes acoplar a las distintas etapas de una radio o tv para detectar fallas.

 Otra ventaja importante, es que puedes motivar su construcción sobre PCB lo mas pequeño posible. En mi época de estudio, hacíamos diseños que cabían dentro de relojes, jeringas, lápices marcadores... en fin, miniaturizábamos a la mínima expresión 

 Ese es mi aporte


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 6, 2011)

Le falta algo mas para llamarlo "inyector de señales", mejor chequea el siguiente enlace:

_*Inyector de señales sencillo*_


----------



## dafer (Ene 11, 2021)

*B*uen d*í*a *,* soy nuevo en el foro*,* soy dafer*,* estoy diseñando un control para mi calentador de agua al cual se le dañ*ó* su tarjeta de control micr*o*pro*c*esada*,* la est*o*y diseñando utilizando un pic 12c518, pero me falta un  multivibrador transistori*z*ado que me ge*n*ere un*a* frecuencia de 1 k*Hz* para la bobina de i*gn*nici*ó*n y la genere cuando el pic pone a 5 *V*olt su salida hacia ese multivibrador*.
L*es agradecer*í*a mucho su a*y*uda*.*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 11, 2021)

dafer dijo:


> buen dia  soy nuevo en el foro soy dafer estoy diseñando un control para mi calentador de agua , al cual se le daño su tarjeta de control micrprosesada. la estpy diseñando utilizando un pic 12c518, pero me falta un  multivibrador transistorisado que me gerere un frecuencia de 1 kh para la bobina de ingnicion y la genere cuando el pic pone a 5 volt su salida hacia ese multivibrador
> les agradeceria mucho su ajuda


Añade dos líneas de código que son gratis.


----------



## dafer (Feb 24, 2021)

Buenas tardes.
Saludos.
    He resuelto lo del multivibrador,  lo reemplace por un modulo de piloto eléctrico de cocina.
    Gracias por sus aportes.
Dafer.


----------

